# CH 101 in HD



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

The EPG now shows Ch 101 in HD, but I can't access it. It's running something but I get a banner that says I can't purchese this program. Anyone know what the scoop is?

Ch 101 in SD is running its usual programming.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

This is on the Dish website

DISH Network proudly presents an EXCLUSIVE HD concert series. New concerts premiere each month only on DISH Network.
Starting in June watch Darius Rucker perform in front of a live studio audience with an exclusive backstage interview afterwards. Don't miss it.
Starting June 2nd watch each Tuesday, Thursday and Sunday only on DISH Network Channel 101 at 10 PM ET/ 7 PM PT.
Or after June 2nd, catch it anytime you want on DISH on Demand (must have a DVR receiver, not available on 508/510)
Press the DVR button on your DISH Network remote control
Select "TV Entertainment" from the DISH on Demand menu
Select the CMT Invitation Only Concert
Coming in July its Brad Paisley and in August its Reba McEntire!

http://www.dishnetwork.com/entertain/itv/support/


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

dennispap said:


> This is on the Dish website
> 
> DISH Network proudly presents an EXCLUSIVE HD concert series. New concerts premiere each month only on DISH Network.
> Starting in June watch Darius Rucker perform in front of a live studio audience with an exclusive backstage interview afterwards. Don't miss it.
> ...


It sounds great, but I followed your link and I can't find that announcement anywhere. And a search on "concert series" and "Channel 101" brought up nothing related to that announcement. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

phrelin said:


> It sounds great, but I followed your link and I can't find that announcement anywhere. And a search on "concert series" and "Channel 101" brought up nothing related to that announcement. What am I doing wrong?


Not sure why Dish took the info off of their site, (Must be Darrell and his brothers again)
but here is more about it

http://news.prnewswire.com/DisplayR...STORY=/www/story/05-11-2009/0005023602&EDATE=

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/231895-Dish_CMT_Strike_Programming_Deal.php


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Link seems to work now.
http://www.dishnetwork.com/entertain/itv/support/


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's the whole new release from the PR Newswire link above which I seemed to have not gotten despite thinking I've subscribed to every Dish news release:


> *DISH Network(R) and CMT Partner to Super Serve the Country Music Fan With High Profile Music Programming*
> 
> _DISH Network to Present New Franchise 'CMT Front Row Only on DISH Network' featuring Country Superstars Reba McEntire, Brad Paisley, Darius Rucker and Sugarland_
> 
> ...


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Just saw a Dish inserted commercial for the 1st concert. Darius Rucker was talking about CMT Front Row Only on DISH Network. Starts in June, etc,etc.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm not into C&W, but I'm sure many others are. Hope they enjoy it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Hopefully this offering will be broadened over time, since this involves CMT which is part of the MTV group. On the other hand, maybe Charlie just likes country....


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Hopefully this offering will be broadened over time, since this involves CMT which is part of the MTV group. On the other hand, maybe Charlie just likes country....


He always seemed a little country to me...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This channel still doesn't work for me. Still says something about being a pay-per-view or something. I forget exactly what the popup says.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> This channel still doesn't work for me. Still says something about being a pay-per-view or something. I forget exactly what the popup says.


The channel will not go active until the premiere June 2,2009
For now you get " this is a special channel not available for purchase'
or something like that.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

HDG said:


> I'm not into C&W, but I'm sure many others are. Hope they enjoy it.


I'm not into C&W either. Maybe they'll rotate musical interludes. They have a few themed music channels out there.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> I'm not into C&W either. Maybe they'll rotate musical interludes. They have a few themed music channels out there.


I hope so, too, Paul. I'll keep my expectations is check though.

Besides, I was only curious ... always wondered what a Charlie Chat would look like in HD. I guess one thing had nothing to do with the other.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

Crossroads (see it on Palladia now if you want to..) will be very much a crossover series with country combined with a pop or something similar star. This will go to a much broader audience.

Rasheed


----------



## sledhead 700 (Apr 27, 2004)

101 is showing "Coming soon: Darius Rucker" in the guide...if you go to Tue 6-2 in the guideyou see the program and can select it to record.

Dave


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It would be nice if they would turn this channel on all the time and show some other random HD stuff. This could be used as the new HD demo channel if they wanted.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Rucker's new album is very country for some people. I like it. And I'm sure the series overall will be popular in Dish, Texas.

I hope this represents Dish Network's first of many foray's into offering programming in an attempt to compete with DirecTV's Channel 101.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

phrelin said:


> Rucker's new album is very country for some people. I like it. And I'm sure the series overall will be popular in Dish, Texas.
> 
> I hope this represents Dish Network's first of many foray's into offering programming in an attempt to compete with DirecTV's Channel 101.


Same here. I remember when i had directv in early-mid 2000's. There was a new concert every month on the 101, plus they would show other concerts and programming, 24hrs a day. Dish will have to step up from the same 1 concert 3 days a week!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It was a decent show. Very CMT in format except for the Dish customers in the audience.:sure:


----------

